# 21 inch monitors, PCI cards, hard drives, Cd/floppy/Zip drives, RAM, fans, etc.



## penguinrusty (Dec 7, 2005)

*21 inch monitors, PCI cards, hard drives, Cd/floppy/Zip drives, RAM, fans, PICS*

I  have two viewsonic CRT's for sale, one is brand new, never been used (just pluged into power), still in the box (21 inch, E90), and the other is used, 19 inch, Professional Series PS790..  Both work  extremely well.  I also have two Gateway EV700 17in CRT monnitors. Those work great too.  I also have a whole bunch of PCI cards (a wireless network card, two ethernet cards, i think 2 modems,  a 7.1 channel surround card, and some others), three hard drives (two are older, like 3gb) and the other one is 20gb. Then I have a slot 1 motherboard with a slot 1 pentium 2 CPU, and then I have a whole bunch of heatsinks and 80mm fans.  Also, I have some misc. cd/floppy/zip drives, and a stick of  128mb ram (not sure how many pins, etc).  Finally, I have tons of IDE cables (Two UV reactive yellow) and like 10 regular ones.  I will get pics of the lot soon, and I would like to trade everything mentioned in this post for a nice LCD monitor or video card.  EDIT: pics on 2nd page


----------



## ckfordy (Dec 7, 2005)

whats the name of the soundcard?


----------



## penguinrusty (Dec 7, 2005)

Dynex.  It is in the original box, only used once to test.


----------



## Flint67 (Dec 7, 2005)

How much for the 2 gateway moniters?


----------



## Fuzz (Dec 7, 2005)

How much would you sell the whole lot for?


----------



## Xycron (Dec 7, 2005)

how far is grass valley from south OC? do you know? i might take amoniter if i can pick it up,or it'll be like 60$ to ship it.


----------



## penguinrusty (Dec 8, 2005)

Where is "south oc?"  Anyway,  please make an offer on the whole lot.


----------



## Ku-sama (Dec 8, 2005)

how much for the 21 inch monitor shipped to 21617?


----------



## penguinrusty (Dec 9, 2005)

Please make an offer.  I do not know what the monitors are worth.


----------



## Xycron (Dec 9, 2005)

south oc, is..well we wll start off with oc is orange county if you didn't know that....and since i have no idea were grass valley is either...are you at least in southern california? ornorthern? OC is in the southern part.


----------



## Ku-sama (Dec 9, 2005)

$50 + shipping? also, is it 21" viewable?


----------



## penguinrusty (Dec 9, 2005)

No, it is 21inch, 19inch viewwable. This is brand new, in the box, only used once.  The cheapest I  could find on the internet was $120, and I'm asking 60 plus shipping.


----------



## penguinrusty (Dec 9, 2005)

Xycron said:
			
		

> south oc, is..well we wll start off with oc is orange county if you didn't know that....and since i have no idea were grass valley is either...are you at least in southern california? ornorthern? OC is in the southern part.


Lol...Sorry, I didn't know what you meant...No, I'm not in southern california...I'm in the northern part, about an hour north of Sacremento, and an hour south ot Lake Tahoe.


----------



## Ku-sama (Dec 9, 2005)

alright, $60 and shipping, but how much is it for shipping?


----------



## penguinrusty (Dec 9, 2005)

I wil weigh it on saturday.  I'll be gone tomorrow.


----------



## Xycron (Dec 9, 2005)

penguinrusty said:
			
		

> Lol...Sorry, I didn't know what you meant...No, I'm not in southern california...I'm in the northern part, about an hour north of Sacremento, and an hour south ot Lake Tahoe.


Okay nevermind then, thats like a eight hout drive, and thats not happening for a moniter.


----------



## penguinrusty (Dec 22, 2005)

ALlright. Here are some pics.  The descriptions for everything in the pics are below the pictures.





















1. PCI modem

2.ISO printer/game port

3. ISO video card

4. PCI video card

5.PCI modem

6. ISO PS/2 card

7. New, used once 2.4ghz Wireless G 54mbs PCI wireless card

8. Dynex Syrround Sound audio card w/digital audio out.

9. PCI modem with audio in/out

10.  PCI video card (Trident Blade 3D)

11.PCI ethernet card

12.  ISO modem card

13.  PCI video card (radeon 9000 or so)

14.  ISO sound/game port card

15. Another ISO sound/game port card

16. PCI-Express Radeon X300 SE 256mb

17.WD 6.5gb hdd

18.WD 10.2 gb hdd

19.  Seagate 13.6gb hdd

20. Pentium II motherboard/proc combo (I think it's 333mhz)

21: Floppy drive

22. Zip drive

23.Unkown RAM*

24.Unkown RAM*

25.Unknown RAM*

26.Unkown RAM*

27.A bunch o' ide cables

28.80mm fan from a PSU

29.  80mm fan from a PSU

30.  Viewsonic 18inch/ 17inch viewable monitor, has VGA as well as Red/Green/Blue/HSync/VSync ports, model PS790

31. Viewsonic  19in/18in viewable monitor (VGA), model E90

32.  Stand for Number 31 or number 30

33.  Complete Pentium III 733mhz (pretty sure) system, works great, barely used.

34. Gateway EV700 Monitor, 17in/16in viewable (not pictured.

35.  Another Gateway EV700 monitor, 17in/16in viewable (not pictured).

***: Ram is all the same type, has 2 notches,  I'm guessing there's about 700mb between all those sticks.  They all came from Gateway Pentium 3 compys, and they will work with the complete computer as well as the mobo/CPU combo.


----------



## SAAER45 (Dec 22, 2005)

What type of RAM, I'm looking for 256 MB of 144 Pin SDRAM for my notebook...


----------



## Lax (Dec 22, 2005)

> Ram is all the same type, has 2 notches,  I'm guessing there's about 700mb between all those sticks.  They all came from Gateway Pentium 3 compys


Most likely 64-128Mb each if they came from PIII's. That would also most likely be PC66 or PC100 SDRAM.



> What type of RAM, I'm looking for 256 MB of 144 Pin SDRAM for my notebook...


It's not notebook RAM.


----------



## penguinrusty (Dec 22, 2005)

I know that one for sure is 256mb, and I think the others are either 128's or 64's.


----------



## Xycron (Dec 23, 2005)

7, 8, 11, 16, 19, 20 seperate and combo prices? mainly want to know 16.


----------



## penguinrusty (Dec 23, 2005)

7-$15
8-$15
11-$5
16-$30
19-$20
20-$20
Combo price: $60


----------



## Xycron (Dec 23, 2005)

For the 
16. PCI-Express Radeon X300 SE 256mb, is it working in good condition? how long have you had it? is the warrenty still in effect? also do you accept paypal? how much shipping to 92653? Why are you selling? does it come with original box cd's and all of that?


----------



## Xycron (Dec 23, 2005)

Actully its 30$-50$ on newegg depening on version, which exactly do you have?


----------



## Xycron (Dec 23, 2005)

You and matt12685848 are both selling for 30$...I'll buy from who ever goes down. Reverse bidding lol.


----------



## SAAER45 (Dec 23, 2005)

What brand is Number 7?


----------



## The Astroman (Dec 23, 2005)

Linksys.


----------



## penguinrusty (Dec 23, 2005)

Xycron said:
			
		

> For the
> 16. PCI-Express Radeon X300 SE 256mb, is it working in good condition? how long have you had it? is the warrenty still in effect? also do you accept paypal? how much shipping to 92653? Why are you selling? does it come with original box cd's and all of that?


It is in perfect working order, I got it from a friend to use temporarily to test my system but I have since moved on to a 7800GTX, warranty might still be in effect, I accept paupal, shipping should be like $4 via priority mail, comes with original box but that's all.  It was OEM.  my friend only used it for about a  week or so, I believe, just to test his system too.


----------



## Xycron (Dec 23, 2005)

penguinrusty said:
			
		

> It is in perfect working order, I got it from a friend to use temporarily to test my system but I have since moved on to a 7800GTX, warranty might still be in effect, I accept paupal, shipping should be like $4 via priority mail, comes with original box but that's all.  It was OEM.  my friend only used it for about a  week or so, I believe, just to test his system too.



Since yours in one of th better verions i'll most likly get yours, but let me wait till after the holidays just to make sure no one got me one already heh. I dont think they did but you never know. and If i did its most likly someone who was like a Geforce 4! That sounds good! It has 32MB's! thats much faster then 3ghz! so i'll end up retruning it lol


----------



## SAAER45 (Dec 23, 2005)

Can I have some more detailed specs for the wireless adapter (7), (Brand, Model, Standard, etc.)


----------



## penguinrusty (Dec 23, 2005)

Here ya go:Linksys wireless G, 2,5ghz, 54mb/s, connects to almost any wireless network, PCI interface, model number WMP54g


----------



## jesbax (Dec 24, 2005)

how much is shipping to 68922 for the wireless card.


----------



## penguinrusty (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm sorry I don't have time to weigh it now but it won't be very much that's for sure.


----------



## Xycron (Dec 26, 2005)

Okay, well I dont need the video card anymore sorry  I ended up getting a Geforce 6200 OC 256mb card for the holidays.


----------



## penguinrusty (Dec 27, 2005)

It's all right. No worries


----------

